# Shaner



## Null (Jul 22, 2015)

I've locked Shaner's thread and banned the Walking Stomach and his thread as well.

From what I've gathered in the x amount of months where people talk to him non-stop every single fucking day, they're grumpy old people with absolutely nothing to do and I'm sick of seeing chat notifications of people doing nothing but arguing with mentally enfeebled elderly train fuckers who aren't even funny.

I'm going to make this thread so people can complain at me, but really, it's the dumbest thing that's been on the forum since the Entersphere.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jul 22, 2015)

Eh, it's just as well

Walking Stomach was getting dull, poor bastard was on autopilot by the end there.


----------



## Zim (Jul 22, 2015)

I even told Walking Stomach to leave but that guy's a dumbass.




So are you keeping the legit Shaner thread open so we can discuss him even without him?


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2015)

Well, I'll just jump ahead of the line and offer this, and ban my ass if it bugs you enough, you cocksucker.





We 4chan now.

Oh, I forgot.

@Null @Null @Null 
@Null @Null @Null 
@Null @Null @Null 
@Null @Null @Null 
@Null @Null @Null 
@Null @Null @Null 
@Null @Null @Null 
@Null @Null @Null 
@Null @Null @Null 
@Null @Null @Null 
@Null @Null @Null 
@Null @Null @Null 
@Null @Null @Null 
@Null @Null @Null 
@Null @Null @Null 
@Null @Null @Null


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jul 22, 2015)

I'll be honest, I forgot about Walking Stomach and the thread I made about him till he necro'ed it.

But yeah, good call on closing the thread, Dear Leader Null, you'll get no complaint from me.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jul 22, 2015)

I trust your judgment.


----------



## Rin (Jul 22, 2015)

Walking Stomach's thread deserved to be closed.  With Shaner, I think banning him is a better option than locking the thread completely.  People have different senses of humor, and something that might not be funny to one person might be entertaining to others, or even _several_ others.  I know I'm biased and this is your forum to run how you want, but he is doing funny things and providing content on his own, not just because people bait him.


----------



## DN 420 (Jul 22, 2015)

Not disagreeing, but I'm curious why this stance was taken on Shaner vs. Holden who pretty much did the exact same thing.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jul 22, 2015)

Nara said:


> Walking Stomach's thread deserved to be closed.  With Shaner, I think banning him is a better option than locking the thread completely.  People have different senses of humor, and something that might not be funny to one person might be entertaining to others, or even _several_ others.  I know I'm biased and this is your forum to run how you want, but he is doing funny things and providing content on his own, not just because people bait him.


The MRZ solution might be the best of both worlds right now for the thread. Mrz has been banned, but discussion about him and the other Sluthate pedos continues. Shaner IMO is a fine cow himself, but seems like a pain in the ass for staff with regards to the work they have to do when they get tons of reports on him.


----------



## Lacquer Head (Jul 22, 2015)

Shaner was running out of steam anyways


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2015)

balcolm said:


> Not disagreeing.



Why not?  Are you too much of a pussy to disagree with the guy who runs the site?  Just wondering.

Because if the Shaner threads actually entertained you and you liked them and they were fucking funny for you, @Null just obliterated them to be a dick.  That was his man reason for it.  

He knocked down a thread basically because the cow in question was an irritating idiot enough to give him a headache.  He's more of a cuck than moot.

Just saying.


----------



## cumrobbery (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't know how to feel about this
Now who am I supposed to make dumb photoshops of?


----------



## DN 420 (Jul 22, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Why not?  Are you too much of a pussy to disagree with the guy who runs the site?  Just wondering.
> 
> Because if the Shaner threads actually entertained you and you liked them and they were fucking funny for you, @Null just obliterated them to be a dick.  That was his main reason for it.
> 
> ...



Hahaha, yeah you got me bro I suck null's cock.

Nah seriously he wasn't that fun to interact with or discuss after you realized how retarded he was. Don't get me wrong @Saul Goodman and @Kirby produced high quality content but the thread was more repetitive than the Connor thread which should also be locked.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2015)

cumrobbery said:


> I don't know how to feel about this
> Now who am I supposed to make dumb photoshops of?



Nobody. 

Fun is no longer allowed here.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jul 22, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Nobody.
> 
> Fun is no longer allowed here.



Don't do it Johnny.....think of yer family Johnny.....


----------



## Tookie (Jul 22, 2015)

Shaner might as well be banned, you could literally replace him with a chatbot that accuses people of being random names off a list and no one would be able to tell the difference. The thread ought to remain open to document his exploits and bizarre stories about him.


----------



## Admiral Piett (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm of the opinion that the thread should have naturally petered out instead of this act of euthanasia.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2015)

SkeletonBias said:


> Shaner might as well be banned, you could literally replace him with a chatbot that accuses people of being random names off a list and no one would be able to tell the difference. The thread ought to remain open to document his exploits and bizarre stories about him.



Your opinion doesn't matter.  You are shit.  Down on your knees and worship @Null.


----------



## Rin (Jul 22, 2015)

So can anyone clarify what's _actually _happening with the Shaner thread?  Because people are still posting in it and shit.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2015)

Nara said:


> So can anyone clarify what's _actually _happening with the Shaner thread?  Because people are still posting in it and shit.



Drama is happening.  DRAMA!


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jul 22, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Drama is happening.  DRAMA!



Dude, calm down before you have a Shaner shit in your pants.


----------



## Zvantastika (Jul 22, 2015)

SkeletonBias said:


> Shaner might as well be banned, you could literally replace him with a chatbot that accuses people of being random names off a list and no one would be able to tell the difference. The thread ought to remain open to document his exploits and bizarre stories about him.


One train sperg in the forums is enough, we don't need the whole group of them coming here and shitposting while other people try so hard to get a reply from trainpai and make more shitpost.
Really, if people SERIOUSLY want to talk about train spergs in general, make a thread about it and shit talk about ALL of them in one place, but opening new threads for every single one of them and let the spergs shit in them, that just get repetitive and boring (Shaner thread is the perfect example of this). Train spergs come and go, so I don't see why some people get butthurt just because they won't be able to make Thomas the tank engine jokes anymore on that particular thread.


----------



## cumrobbery (Jul 22, 2015)

Nool you lie to us


----------



## Null (Jul 22, 2015)

@AnOminous you probably need a drink. or maybe fewer drinks. You were on my list of people I thought I'd never see tantrum, but here we are.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Dude, calm down before you have a Shaner shit in your pants.



Are you trying to trigger me by saying shitting in my pants is a bad thing?  

I'm just wondering why @Null wants to shut down discussion on the most fun cow this site currently has.  WTF man.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jul 22, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> I'm just wondering why @Null wants to shut down discussion on the most fun cow this site currently has.  WTF man.



.....Because sometimes, you can't always get what you want.

.....But if you try sometimes.....you might find.....

.....you get what you need.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 22, 2015)

Null said:


> @AnOminous you probably need a drink. or maybe fewer drinks. You were on my list of people I thought I'd never see tantrum, but here we are.



I hate to be on that list, because I should really be on the "most likely to tantrum" list.  

But I'm going to take a break for 48 hours from here.  I seriously doubt I'll budge from my opinion that Shaner is basically about the best cow we've had this year.

But maybe I'll be less of an idiot when I come back.

See you Saturday or so.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jul 22, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> I hate to be on that list, because I should really be on the "most likely to tantrum" list.
> 
> But I'm going to take a break for 48 hours from here.  I seriously doubt I'll budge from my opinion that Shaner is basically about the best cow we've had this year.
> 
> ...



Dude.....bring it in for a brohug before you go.

Come on, you my boy, Blu....


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jul 22, 2015)

I was honestly extremely disappointed when I saw that Len's thread had been reopened. That thread is cancer and it's metastasizing onto the rest of the forum. Kill it.


----------



## DuskEngine (Jul 22, 2015)

Idea- verified users are still allowed to post on the Farms, but their posts are by default hidden until approved by a moderator. It would prevent their threads from descending into chimpout name-calling, and it would also proactively prevent shit like mrz spamming borderline CP.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jul 22, 2015)

DawnMachine said:


> Idea- verified users are still allowed to post on the Farms, but their posts are by default hidden until approved by a moderator. It would prevent their threads from descending into chimpout name-calling, and it would also proactively prevent shit like mrz spamming borderline CP.


That requires a shit ton of dedicated mods who give a shit.


----------



## Without A Gout (Jul 22, 2015)

Think what you will about Shaner, but I personally don't feel like his Knight_Rider account should've been wiped from the face of the Earth. Regardless of how much he responded to basic trolling, it's still the history of the forum, and played a role in what that thread has become. Wiping him pretty much derails the thread for any person trying to read it from the beginning.


----------



## EI 903 (Jul 22, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> That requires a shit ton of dedicated mods who give a shit.



That's not even give a shit territory. That's starting to move into the realm of paid work.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> That's not even give a shit territory. That's starting to move into the realm of paid work.


You are vastly underestimating this forum's autism. A mistake I reccomend you do not make again.


----------



## Baryon Jones (Jul 22, 2015)

I saw this thread after posting in the Thread Of Obnoxious Doom.  All I have to say is "well fuck".

Well, that and  "nothing of value was lost".


----------



## DuskEngine (Jul 22, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> That requires a shit ton of dedicated mods who give a shit.



I thought we were overstaffed anyway


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jul 22, 2015)

We should make it so only a few people can interact with cows because otherwise it becomes a shitfest where people start crying because a guy with severe autism wont acknowledge their passive aggressive insult.

People seem to forget this is a documentation website, not a scream at the retard forum for enter fans.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jul 22, 2015)

DawnMachine said:


> I thought we were overstaffed anyway


Not enough to hand filter autism from unending cows.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 22, 2015)

I used to be one of three admins in a forum with 60,000 members and for four whole years I'd get about 500 forum notifications e-mailed to me every single day about inane bullshit private messages and reports that I would then have to read through and then after concluding that 95% of it was useless retarded shit that had no reason to be sent to me, I would then have to take care of the 5% of stuff that was actually important, and all for less than 250 dollars a month or even significantly less if we didn't get enough donations or purchases to cover the server costs. But at the same time, it was a job I volunteered to do in the first place; so I'm of the opinion that if you volunteer to do a job, you should do the job no matter what without complaints. So based on my experience, I really hope Shaner wasn't just banned because mods were getting tired of the reports.

But back to the main topic here, there seems to be a consensus amongst a lot of people that Shaner is just a boring elderly foamer that we are laughing at for no reason. There are a lot of lolcows I don't enjoy here either, and whether or not a lolcow is boring is not something for a few people to decide on behalf of a large community of people.  Connor Bible in my opinion is one of the dullest, uninteresting, most useless and purely autistic human beings that I have ever come across in my life and just the simple act of reading a few sentences of his garbage sucks away my will to live and fills me with an immense desire to punch him straight in the face; yet many people find him entertaining and I can respect that ; so it's all really just a matter of opinion.

If Chris-chan was nothing more than an autistic manchild who wrote shitty Sonic fanfiction he would have never reached the level of interest that he did. There were so many other dimensions to Chris that after year after year of poking and prodding and staying interested in Chris that we started learn about him as a person. Chris-chan didn't happen overnight and was a wine that needed to age and become more refined.

The same ultimately applies to Len. When we first found out about Shaner we thought of him as nothing more than a weird old man foaming over trains. It was funny by itself for a few days but the thread would have most likely died fairly quickly; but as time passed we then learned that he was banned from railroads for stalking children and harassing women, then we learned about how he was caught by a female aid worker in his living room shitting into diapers, wearing stockings and fucking a pillow that he cut a hole into, then we learned that he roleplays as a woman on facebook trying to attract lesbians, then we learned that he received a package of dragon dildos that he thought were candles, then he took over a lawyer's facebook account in an attempt to scare people as well as so much more amazing stuff that I could spend hours writing about.

The point is, Len didn't need to be banned; maybe quarantined like Holden, but not banned. But regardless, the decisions already done so whatever; just thought I'd get my two cents in.

And lastly I'd like to simply note that for a lolcow so boring, his thread attracted about 75% of the amount of views in a little under 2 months that the #1 all-time top viewed Andrew Dobson thread took a little under 2 years to achieve.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jul 22, 2015)

Good, it was fine for the first say 20 pages then you chucklefucks decided to drag out the dead horse. 

There are better things to laugh at than Lolcows who come here, Try to be civil with them - see the difference between Mr Burger's thread and Shaner's thread. The egging posts of "I hope x shows up posts" with every lolcow is also getting annoying.


----------



## EI 903 (Jul 22, 2015)

Valiant said:


> The egging posts of "I hope x shows up posts" with every lolcow is also getting annoying.



If people start reporting posts like this, I'll delete them. They're just annoying shitposts that need to stop.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 22, 2015)

Good, the Shaner thread was dumb.

I support Dear Leader on this.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 22, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Good, the Shaner thread was dumb.
> 
> I support Dear Leader on this.



It had potential at the beginning. Trains on a autism forum is a perfect storm. Sadly modern Sonic autism is incompatible with Pre-Sonic railway autism and it was just stupid and boring.


----------



## Zim (Jul 22, 2015)

I believe we should keep the thread open until at least past his court date. There's a lot of build up and people are interested in that including myself.


----------



## John Daker (Jul 22, 2015)

Like Chris', most of Shaner's best moments came from the shit he did of his own accord. That being said, there were some golden moments that came about from external influence, like Kirby and Saul's interactions.  Unfortunately, due to the tendency of people to want to emulate Clyde Cash, this leads to a barrage of "plz notice me senpai, ps you're a fag lol" shitposting, something which I won't claim to be wholly innocent of. While this gets tedious, it's not fair to ignore all the gold and then claim that  the thread was  entirely dumb. I support the decision insofar as  it saved the mods a lot of  unnecessary work, but to want it destroyed because you personally didn't like it is  somewhat silly. Len  wasn't making people shitpost, people were doing that of their own  volition. 
With that in mind, I think we need to examine ourselves as a  community. The site is growing all the time. The shaner thread  attracted several new members, for better or worse,  and caused several others to purchase premium memberships. As the site grows, there will be more posts and threads like that, there's not really anyway around it. Do we try and   homogenize site culture at the risk of continued growth, or vise versa? As the site gets bigger, different cows will attract different people with different posting styles. If you're adamantly opposed to the direction a thread is headed, try and change it in the thread instead of complaining about it in the supporters forum. 
I guess ultimately, if you don't like a thread, don't read it, no one is breaking your arm making you read it. Not saying to just ignore shitposters, but as the site grows, there will be growing pains along the way. At the end of the day, I support Null's decision as it's his site to run. No meter what decision he made, there would be a large group of people complaining about it. He did what he deemed necessary to keep the site to his standards, and while I may not personally agree with everything he does, I believe he's trying his best, and I'm hard pressed to fault him for that.


----------



## DuskEngine (Jul 22, 2015)

Meanwhile - 



Null said:


> This thread would have died if you fucking morons didn't reply to it. There are less lolcowish people on the last page of this forum that sank because people just _didn't reply_. That didn't happen here because the topic was a transexual, and that's _your fault_.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jul 23, 2015)

John Daker said:


> If you're adamantly opposed to the direction a thread is headed, try and change it in the thread instead of complaining about it in the supporters forum.


why else would anyone pay $20 for this site?


----------



## Null (Jul 23, 2015)

Dr. Meme said:


> why else would anyone pay $20 for this site?


for the complimentary nudes of me


----------



## EI 903 (Jul 23, 2015)

Null said:


> for the complimentary nudes of me


----------



## DuskEngine (Jul 23, 2015)

Null said:


> for the complimentary nudes of me



well shit time to save up


----------



## drtoboggan (Jul 23, 2015)

Null said:


> for the complimentary nudes of me


Now I'm curious. Not sure why.


----------



## John Daker (Jul 23, 2015)

Null said:


> for the complimentary nudes of me


I haven't got these yet, is it because I only do the $2.50 a month plan?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jul 23, 2015)

DawnMachine said:


> well shit time to save up





Null said:


> for the complimentary nudes of me


I get them else where though my contacts.





Everyone else please PM me your dick for the nudes exchange.


----------



## John Daker (Jul 23, 2015)

Valiant said:


> I get them else where though my contacts.
> 
> View attachment 38731
> 
> Everyone else please PM me your dick for the nudes exchange.


 Can I pm you @Saul Goodman's dick instead?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jul 23, 2015)

John Daker said:


> Can I pm you @Saul Goodman's dick instead?


I'm not picky.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 24, 2015)

I seem to recall I was tardraging about a cow on this thread a couple days back, and I went back and looked at it, and I was tardraging about a cow.

What the fuck, me?  

I'm over it.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jul 24, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> I seem to recall I was tardraging about a cow on this thread a couple days back, and I went back and looked at it, and I was tardraging about a cow.
> 
> What the fuck, me?
> 
> I'm over it.


Train spergs have an especially contagious kind of autism. We all did dumb shit in response to Shaner and his posts, so I wouldn't blame you.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Jul 24, 2015)

cumrobbery said:


> I don't know how to feel about this
> Now who am I supposed to make dumb photoshops of?


TJ Church.


----------



## Null (Jul 27, 2015)

Someone's informed me this guy has an upcoming trial. Around that time I may allow a second thread that Shaner himself isn't allowed in. Just PM me when it's coming up.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Jul 27, 2015)

Turns out the Shane Train...had brakes. 

That being said, yeah it was kind of going nowhere slow so yeah whatever fuck it man.  It's not like @Null is closing threads left right and center, it's one stupid thread with a bunch of stupid bullshit in it, yeah it was funny but there's a lot of funny to be found.  Lets go find new cows I guess?  We'll start with @KingofManga420


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jul 27, 2015)

TheIceCreamMan said:


> Turns out the Shane Train...had brakes.
> 
> That being said, yeah it was kind of going nowhere slow so yeah whatever fuck it man.  It's not like @Null is closing threads left right and center, it's one stupid thread with a bunch of stupid bullshit in it, yeah it was funny but there's a lot of funny to be found.  Lets go find new cows I guess?  We'll start with @KingofManga420


Everyone go fund his patreon so we can see what secret things he's posting


----------



## The I Scream Man (Jul 27, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> Everyone go fund his patreon so we can see what secret things he's posting


Nah I'll take one for the team, fund it and then post all of it for free!  Gonna really troll the shit out of him by giving him money!  That'll show him!!!


----------



## KingofManga420 (Jul 27, 2015)

TheIceCreamMan said:


> Nah I'll take one for the team, fund it and then post all of it for free!  Gonna really troll the shit out of him by giving him money!  That'll show him!!!


Yeah but just to be sure.


----------



## Clown Doll (Jul 28, 2015)

Dr. Meme said:


> We should make it so only a few people can interact with cows because otherwise it becomes a shitfest where people start crying because a guy with severe autism wont acknowledge their passive aggressive insult.
> 
> People seem to forget this is a documentation website, not a scream at the exceptional individual forum for enter fans.



I like your sentiment, but disagree with the opinion because unlike the CWCki, the Lolcow wiki is more fact-based than humour-based, ergo most of the fun is happening in the Lolcow discussion threads. Like, the Stray Sheep thread petered out and isn't probably that funny in retrospect when you only asses the facts that happened, but when the whole  thing was playing out, it was amazing. Stray Sheep was never really a lolcow I was personally interested in, but people had a ton of *fun *with the craziness that transpired.

Now, I think a _lot _of people think that some threads really suffer from everyone wanting to be the greatest troll in existence and get the Lolcow to chimp out, while in reality most of the time only a select few people can milk them. But the thing is, you can almost never predict who that's going to be who gets the reaction out of the lolcow, that's why equal opportunity for thread participation is important. And yeah, some threads may become embarrassing shitshows when people can't simply cool their autism jets, but for a lot of people those threads are less about the actual content, and more about the spur-of-the-moment fun that's derived from one-upping a cow verbally - again, not my bag of doritos, but people like to enjoy their cows in different ways. There's imo no solid guideline that can apply to cows, even ones from similar backgrounds, and that's why active mod intervention and, when the administration calls for it, the termination of the thread until it's deemed safe for reopening is the best way to go about it. The sad thing is, mods tried at several occasions to curb the excessive 'tism in the Shaner thread, but they were ignored.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't want to get all spergy rules-lawyery model-UNish about it, but what this place really needs, more than anything, is the rule of law. That's not to say democracy, just simply a clear set of rules that the whole place operates by, top to bottom.

What we have now is capriciousness. Far too often something will get changed simply because @Null gets fed up with the way it currently is. Shaner thread, images in chat, ween and A-log word filters, "overstaffed".

I don't care whether or not I or anyone else actually gets any agency, any say in what goes on. I don't care about accountability. What I do care about is whether or not the decisions which end up affecting me are taken transparently and according to clearly-defined principles or rules.

_"I'm fed up of seeing..."_ just isn't good enough.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 28, 2015)

2339 said:


> What we have now is capriciousness. Far too often something will get changed simply because @Null gets fed up with the way it currently is. Shaner thread, images in chat, cool guy and nice bloke word filters, "overstaffed".


I don't mind some of the whimsical stuff like word filters, but whoever said upthread it's messed up that a thread can get locked just because a small group of people don't find it funny was spot on. It's pretty obvious null has a proclivity toward certain cows. Holden is allowed to break containment and derail threads with autism all the time. I don't find a schizophrenic Croatian shouting about rape apes to the tune of 10+ replies in a random thread particularly funny any more, but it's allowed to happen and Holden's on his 3rd thread while Shaner's is getting threatened even though it's wildly popular. Just look at the banner at the top of the lolcow page. The Wizardchan thread isn't very active and has very few responses, but it's a pet cow to null and some of the other admin so it gets special attention. He tried to organize trolling against Vade, going against his own forum rules just because he really hates Vade. There was the whole tranny thread debacle. Someone mentioned the Shaner thread didn't get featured for very long at all, I don't know if that was a quirk of whatever code spotlights hot threads or it was personal bias, but the fact that the latter is entirely likely kinda shows there's something wrong here. And it's fine to have some slight bias toward what you find funny, it's not like it can be helped, but when it interferes with site decisions in a manner such as this it's like.. really?


----------



## chimpburgers (Jul 28, 2015)

melty said:


> I don't mind some of the whimsical stuff like word filters, but whoever said upthread it's messed up that a thread can get locked just because a small group of people don't find it funny was spot on. It's pretty obvious null has a proclivity toward certain cows. Holden is allowed to break containment and derail threads with autism all the time. I don't find a schizophrenic Croatian shouting about rape apes to the tune of 10+ replies in a random thread particularly funny any more, but it's allowed to happen and Holden's on his 3rd thread while Shaner's is getting threatened even though it's wildly popular. Just look at the banner at the top of the lolcow page. The Wizardchan thread isn't very active and has very few responses, but it's a pet cow to null and some of the other admin so it gets special attention. He tried to organize trolling against Vade, going against his own forum rules just because he really hates Vade. There was the whole tranny thread debacle. Someone mentioned the Shaner thread didn't get featured for very long at all, I don't know if that was a quirk of whatever code spotlights hot threads or it was personal bias, but the fact that the latter is entirely likely kinda shows there's something wrong here. And it's fine to have some slight bias toward what you find funny, it's not like it can be helped, but when it interferes with site decisions in a manner such as this it's like.. really?


Wildly popular is right. I just checked out the view counts for that thread and compared it to how many Sluthate and Marjan's two closed threads have gotten altogether and it has already exceeded those on an individual level in a relatively short timespan. People are naturally gonna have different preferences for lolcows, but on an objective level, there's been quite a lot of interest in that thread right now and as stated earlier, some people have even bought supporter memberships due to what's happened in there. I see a great opportunity for the site to raise more funding when these sorts of threads come about and to expand upon the site's name recognition.


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 28, 2015)

Honestly I just think the "senpai please notice me" posts should warrant automatic bans. Shit's annoying.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jul 28, 2015)

Super Collie said:


> Honestly I just think the "senpai please notice me" posts should warrant automatic bans. Shit's annoying.


will the wiki have mentions of missile trains sent to kill you?


----------



## Super Collie (Jul 28, 2015)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> will the wiki have mentions of missile trains sent to kill you?



I think I see what you're trying to do, but I don't feel that my post about the "missile trains" was attention whoring. I went out of my way to create something to contribute to the thread that built upon Len's assumption that his pleas were heard by Anonymous/FBI at the time were being heard. I was referring to people who, during the "doxing" feud for example, posted nothing other than "I can't wait to see who Len doxxes me as" or "dox me next Len".

If this was a genuine question, I am terribly sorry for being an asshole about it.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jul 28, 2015)

Does this mean I'll no longer receive PMs asking me to verify Shaner's fiftieth alt?

I'm all for it.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jul 28, 2015)

Super Collie said:


> I think I see what you're trying to do, but I don't feel that my post about the "missile trains" was attention whoring. I went out of my way to create something to contribute to the thread that built upon Len's assumption that his pleas were heard by Anonymous/FBI at the time were being heard. I was referring to people who, during the "doxing" feud for example, posted nothing other than "I can't wait to see who Len doxxes me as" or "dox me next Len".
> 
> If this was a genuine question, I am terribly sorry for being an asshole about it.


it was genuine,but real epic funny posts like that one shouldn't be bann,we should ban those generic ''senpai please notice me'' or ''answer about your diaper fetish'' generic posts.


----------



## Rin (Jul 28, 2015)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> it was genuine,but real epic funny posts like that one shouldn't be bann,we should ban those generic ''senpai please notice me'' or ''answer about your diaper fetish'' generic posts.


I feel a little bad, because I was indirectly responsible for kicking off the whole "please dox me" thing, but at the time it actually provided some valuable insight into Shaner's mindset - he was desperately trying to fit the people on the thread into people he knew in reality, and at the time didn't have much interest in those who didn't.  The problem was, everyone got in on it and it quickly became a clusterfuck.  

That's the whole reason the thread was such a mess, actually.  A few people doing something is okay.  A bunch of people doing it gets unmanageable and unfunny.  Unfortunately, there's no easy way to regulate that.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 2, 2015)

KingofManga420 said:


> You are vastly underestimating this forum's autism. A mistake I reccomend you do not make again.


He moderates Disco.  I don't think he underestimates the forum's autism.


----------

